# Taurus introduces multi-caliber revolver



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Taurus introduces multi-caliber revolver


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

With Taurus' reputation this could be a disaster in the making..... Just saying........


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> With Taurus' reputation this could be a disaster in the making..... Just saying........


I do trust their revolvers way more than i do their semi autos...However the 85 is only one i got.
But i have had a few semi autos and currently have one....And i will say....Well ..Lets just just
leave it at that.


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

I purchased one of the 3" SS 692's when they became available ( I put in the order after the 2018 shot show). I have put about 500 38,s (regular 158G Armscor and 148 wad cutter reloads), as well at about 1,000 9mm's (115 grain whatever is the cheapest at the time) .
The gun has never had any problems, even when I put 100 hot 357's through the gun. Plus it is very accurate. Taurus has another winner!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm disappointed.
From the headline, I was expecting a revolver which would shoot .22, .32, .38, .40, and .45 interchangeably, all through the same cylinder and barrel.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm disappointed.
> From the headline, I was expecting a revolver which would shoot .22, .32, .38, .40, and .45 interchangeably, all through the same cylinder and barrel.


So did I. I was going through my change drawer too, to see if I had enough save ed up.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am getting a "page not found" message upon hitting the link.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's OK.
You're not missing anything.
It merely shoots .357 Magnum, .38 Special, and 9mm.
Meh.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Early Taurus firearms did have problems and that has "reputation" has been bandied about for years (and many times by those just repeating what they read on line or those that "heard it somewhere"). I have a Model 689 I bought in '93 and a Model 85 I bought in '94. I have thousands of rounds through these two guns, mild to wild handloads and a few factory rounds. Neither one has had one, not even one hick-up. I have a couple friends that own Taurus handguns and neither has any complaints. Why this old product bashing hangs on I really don't know (maybe those that continue the bashing just wanna be one of the "cool" experts?).

Like Steve I saw the title and quickly opened the link wondering what calibers? But yeah, just another 38/357 and 9mm revolver...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

B


Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's OK.
> You're not missing anything.
> It merely shoots .357 Magnum, .38 Special, and 9mm.
> Meh.


But but but....aren't they all the same caliber anyhow? Or real close? So the "multi caliber" claim is false advertising? Well I guess the 9mm is a tiny bit smaller so maybe not false advertising. Still, why bother? I'd rather have a 9mil semi for an EDC than a wheel gun. Who needs 38spl? 357 yeah if you're gonna carry the wheel gun but 9 mil semi otherwise for me.


----------

